# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Onregelmatige menstruatie

## sop

Hallo,
Ik heb last van een onregelmatige menstruatie.
Afgelopen maand heb ik maar 1 hele korte bloeding gehad die minder dan een dag duurde. Moet ik mij hier zorgen om maken?
Ik heb nog geen zwangerschapstest gedaan, dit omdat ik bijna zeker weet dat ik niet zwanger ben geworden.
Wie kan mij helpen? Wat kan ik nu het beste doen?
Groetjes

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Gebruik je de pil?? Als dat zo is dan kun je een maand je menstruatie overslaan, of dat het gewoon een keer minder is dan je gewend bent. Ook als je de pil niet gebruikt kan dit voorkomen hoor. Als het bij deze ene keer blijft, zou ik me geen zorgen maken. Mocht het zo zijn dat het zo iedere maand gaat, dan is het anders tuurlijk.
Heb je een reden om aan te nemen dat je zwanger zou kunnen zijn??

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## sop

hoi,
Er is wel een kans dat ik zwanger zou kunnen zijn, alhoewel ik zelf denk dat die heel klein is...
Ik ben niet aan de pil en dit was de eerste keer dat ik dit heb.
Zou het verstandig zijn om een zwangerschapstest te doen? Of kan ik gewoon afwachten tot mijn volgende menstruatie?
Groetjes

----------


## Déylanna

Oke, maar heb je onveilig sex gehad of.....?? De reden dat ik dit vraag is omdat je schrijft dat er wel een kans is dat je zwanger zou kunnen zijn, maar dat jezelf denkt dat die kans klein is. Kijk, als jij niet aan de pil bent, of een geen enkele vorm van anticonceptie gebruikt, en je hebt wel sex, tja, dan loop je natuurlijk een groot risico om zwanger te raken. Ik weet nu niet zo goed wat ik op jou verhaal uit moet maken. 
Dus........heb je seks gehad zonder enige vorm van anticonceptie??

liefs
deylanna

----------


## sop

Ja ik heb sex gehad zonder anticonceptie maar het was heeeeel vroeeg ''voor het zingen de kerk uit''. (misschien 4 slagen ofzo..) Mijn vriend zegt zelf geen moment het idee te hebben gehad dat er sprake van voorvocht is geweest maar dat is voor mij geen 100% bevestiging natuurlijk.
Maar dit hoeft niet meteen de reden te zijn voor mijn onregelmatige menstruatie toch?
Aangezien ik het dus wel op de dag dat ik ongesteld moest worden heeeel kort werd..
Groetjes

----------


## Déylanna

Nee hoor, dat hoeft niet meteen DE reden van jou "onregelmatige" menstruatie te zijn. Maar wees alsjeblieft voorzichtig met het hebben van sex ZONDER enige vorm van anticonceptie!!! Ook al was of is het maar heel kort. En ja, je vriend kan zeggen dat er geen voorvocht is geweest, maar het is, zoals je al zei, voor jou geen bevestiging van 100%. Misschien is het toch verstandiger om een test te doen, juist omdat je zonder anticonceptie sex hebt gehad. Ikzelf denk niet dat je zwanger bent hoor. Je hebt immers een soort van menstruatie gehad, al was het maar een dag. Maar je zou voor alle zekerheid toch een test kunnen doen. Anders zou je gewoon moeten kijken hoe jou volgende menstruatie eraan toe gaat, maar ja, dan blijf je je eigen misschien onnodig zorgen maken. Maar nogmaals: Wees voorzichtig met het vrijen zonder anticonceptie. Het is echt niet verstandig om dat te doen. Je loopt op zo'n manier enorme grote risico's, en dan heb ik het nu alleen over het zwanger kunnen raken. 

Liefs deylanna

----------


## sop

Oke! Ik ga maar even een test halen en zo snel mogelijk aan de pil.. lijkt me wel zo verstandig :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Heel erg bedankt voor het advies,
Sophia

----------


## sammie070

Hallo ik ben een meid van 27 jaar 
Heb heel erg last van een onregelmatige menstruatie
ben volgens mij pas ech op me 26ste ongesteld geworden is heel raar maar egt waar vroeger dacht ik oh lekker geen last van die menstruatie pijn enzo
maar nu wil ik een kindt je maar ja als het dan weg blijft is het zo moeilijk uitterekenen wanneer je een eiersprong heeft Kan iemand mij tips geven helpen want wil zo graag een kindtje 
groetjes sammie

----------


## katje45

Hallo Sammie,

Het is zeker lastig als je zo onregelmatig ongesteld bent. Je zou kunnen beginnen met de temperatuurmethode. Dit betekent dat je elke ochtend ongeveer dezelfde tijd en voordat je uit bed bent gekomen je temperatuur op meet. Op het moment dat je een eisprong hebt gaat je temperatuur met ongeveer een halve graad omhoog.
Er bestaan evt. ook ovulatie testen die je zou kunnen gebruiken.
Hoop dat je wat aan dit antwoord hebt.

----------


## sammie070

Hallo katje ja ik heb ovulatie test gedaan maar had geen eiersprong maar van dat tempratuur ja dat is een goed idee was ik nog niet opgekomen Ik zal dat gaan proberen dankje wel groetjes sammie

----------

